
The 'Black Mirror' Technology That Will Soon Be Real - gsands
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-black-mirror-technology-that-will-soon-be-real-part-one
======
anigbrowl
Not mentioned in this article, but yesterday or the day before, the Islamic
State (or someone pretending to be them) went on Twitter to solicit
suggestions on how they should kill a Jordanian pilot they claim to have
captured, complete with a hashtag and everything (in Arabic). Apparently they
got several thousand retweets and suggestions.

This is running up against the limits of free speech and I'm wondering how
long before firms like Twitter are held responsible for the degree to which
they knowingly provide a platform to enemies of their domiciles.

